# BIG RED THROAT ELONGATUS



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Here are some pics of my beautiful elongatus...


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

beautiful fish....

fix your attachments so we dont have to scroll over


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

he has some nice red


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

beautiful elongatus


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi Alex,
How big is this guy?
He looks terrific.
Hows Frank doing?
Peter


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow great looking elong...the best ive seen









for the future when you decide to post pictures again
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=150963


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice elong, I would also like to know how big is it?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I have to say that those elongs look so much better than the others, in my opinion.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice Pingke elong man, One of the nicest elongs. How big is he??


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

wow ... now that is one of the nicest looking elongs i have ever seen.. where did you get him and what size is he???


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice Elong!...


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Aggressive?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

the elongatus is very good...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gorgeous


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

nice elong m8 shows great redness in the throat


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> Hi Alex,
> How big is this guy?
> He looks terrific.
> Hows Frank doing?
> Peter


Thanks Pete, he is a real nice fish..
I havn't measured him but I would say he is 7-8 inches..and Frank is eating away at my wallet...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

als said:


> Hi Alex,
> How big is this guy?
> He looks terrific.
> Hows Frank doing?
> Peter


Thanks Pete, he is a real nice fish..
I havn't measured him but I would say he is 7-8 inches..and Frank is eating away at my wallet...
[/quote]

What more can be said Als







And also you know me sir-How about some recent pics of the big guy too man-I miss seeing him around here-Thanks for the updates sir-AK


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice fish. Could you get a picture from the front? I have noticed that these red elongatus have a completely different jaw structure then the other guys I have now. Im curious if it was just the few I have had or the majority....thanks


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Very nice fish. Could you get a picture from the front? I have noticed that these red elongatus have a completely different jaw structure then the other guys I have now. Im curious if it was just the few I have had or the majority....thanks


Yes I have noticed that also.. I will try to get a frontal shot but it is quite hard because he is always moving..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

his red is very deap... it's beautiful. any dietary secrets?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

GG here are some front shots..


----------



## @shley (Mar 20, 2007)

if you ever want to sell him.... i would be all over that.







... very nice fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

als said:


> GG here are some front shots..


Yup...Much more like other serrasalmus species then the "black mask" elongatus. I am glad someone else has noticed because it is hard to describe the differences









Amazing fish Al...just beautiful.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice coloration..


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Definately the nicest looking Elong I've ever seen!


----------

